# Cubers near Virginia Beach?



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey everyone. My name is Caleb Fox. I am living in Galax, Virginia currently, but stuff going on with my dads job will probably make us move near Virginia Beach. Any cubers out their? It would be cool to find some new friends, and any local cuber at all. If you live near Virginia Beach, or around that area anywhere, what's the local community like? Any cubing clubs?


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (Feb 1, 2019)

My name is Caleb too I live around 3 hours from Virginia Beach in NC but I will not go to the comp in Virginia Beach cause I have the ACT then


----------

